# Trek 930 singletrack



## Pattersonmotorsports13m (Jun 28, 2011)

Well this morning I was sitting around talking to my old man and I had told him about my new bike. He insists that I see a doctor because I spend more than 50$ on a bicycle. He told me that I could have just had his old one if I did a few things for him. Well....him being as clever as he is made a deal with me that if I mow the grass, clean out the garage, and wash his truck that he would give it to me. I kept asking him to let me see it, but he just kept telling me, "you can see it when you're finished, I don't think you'll be disappointed." I wasn't sure what I was getting myself into when I began the work. When I finished he showed me this. He scooped it up at a yard sale in 2001 when he was going to "get in shape AGAIN." So rather than ripping apart my brand new 29'er. I have plans on making this a singlespeed. He never fails me!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I love the hanging hex key set on the rear brakes.

Should make for a pretty awesome SS. The cantis are probably alright, especially if you treat the old lady to some Kool Stops. I'd personally like to see the saddle gone, a shorter stem and wider handlebars.


----------



## misunderestimated (Apr 15, 2009)

I like the on-the-fly canti-brake adjuster. And the couch.



...beat me to it...
Solid frame those old treks...


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

I could see mowing the lawn and cleaning out the garage for that thing, but I don't think it's worth the truck wash. Your dad ripped you.


----------



## Pattersonmotorsports13m (Jun 28, 2011)

I think I might ditch the wheels and put discs on the front and back. I started a list with everything I want, basically new everything. I have a squishy fork on the list but I'm not sure if I want to give the rigid thing a try or not before spending the money on a fork.


----------



## Pattersonmotorsports13m (Jun 28, 2011)

misunderestimated said:


> I like the on-the-fly canti-brake adjuster. And the couch.
> 
> ...beat me to it...
> Solid frame those old treks...


But hey you can't call me a couch potatoe! Sitting on the coffee table doesn't let your a** get soft for riding, that's my theory anyways.


----------



## misunderestimated (Apr 15, 2009)

no discs unless you do a serious frame/fork rework.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

No squishy either without srsly altering handling.


----------



## misunderestimated (Apr 15, 2009)

no i wouldn't put squish on that its lugged, 1" likely.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine is a 800 Sport that I have had since 1997 and I would keep it as is maybe go to V Brakes for an upgrade (felt like a big one), I also swapped the quill stem for an adapter stem to get a 1 1/8 on there. You can see this bike it a bit small for me and it's current rider (mom). The Titec was a pain to find and I got a 120mm stem on that bad boy, it's just a commuter mainly now with dirt when my bike is being worked on.

But I would say definately V Brakes with compressionless housings where the major step, and hopefully a new wheelset soon.


----------



## White & Nerdy (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey guy's, I have been off the bike for about 10 years now, so I guess I am a noob again. Sorry to hijack this thread, but I can't start a new one yet. I was looking at a Rig at the bike shop yesterday and I was really intrigued by this single speed thing. It seems like it would fit my riding style perfectly and i like the simplicity. I would really like that new Rig, but after seeing these old bikes converted to SS, I think that's what I'd like to try first. I have a 98 GF Ziggurat with a warranty replacement frame from 99. So, the thing that I wonder about, is the added stress from powering up hills with only one speed and the fact that I already broke my first frame, am I asking for trouble? How about cranks and pedals. Do they hold up okay? I think my Time atac's are already bent. Thanks.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

White & Nerdy said:


> Hey guy's, I was really intrigued by this thing. It seems like my riding GF is already bent. Thanks.


Go for it Nerdy! The stuff you have should all be great. The conversion is easy if the rear wheel is a cassette and only a tiny bit more difficult if its a freewheel. If you already have the necessary toolage and want to do it yourself, it's fun. If you don't have the toolage and want to do it yourself, the investment is worth it to get the right stuff, and it's still fun. If you get the shop to do it, that part won't be as much fun but riding the bike later will be equally as fun as if you had done the work yourself. Also there are myriad threads on here with detailed instructions regarding said conversion and surely the yootoob can tell you how to do it also. Don't hesitate to come back with more questions. We like bikes over here.


----------



## icon149 (Aug 16, 2010)

*rear disk on Trek 970*



misunderestimated said:


> no discs unless you do a serious frame/fork rework.


I did mine for $80 all in.

Baller Bike company Cary NC. Guys an artist, literally works for peanuts and beer.


----------



## Pattersonmotorsports13m (Jun 28, 2011)

icon149 said:


> I did mine for $80 all in.
> 
> Baller Bike company Cary NC. Guys an artist, literally works for peanuts and beer.


If you're serious, I may take it on vacation and see about have it done. Haha


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Good frames if i do say myself. I have had a 91 and 97 but sold the 97 after making it ss. I think i will convert the 91 someday if i get around to it! Ohh and keep it rigid, the lugged frame rides great! You can put suspension on it but you have to find a 1 inch steerer tube fork.


----------

